

Dangerous Python Functions: Part 2 - Kaedon
http://kevinlondon.com/2015/08/15/dangerous-python-functions-pt2.html

======
dozzie
Oh boy. Author talks about SQL injection, but apparently knows very little
about DBAPI (PEP 249). Placeholders, dude, use placeholders!

